# California Endurance Riders



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Does anyone here do endurance riding in California?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have had the pleasure of competing in Cali three times, but I am not from there.


----------

